

Ask YC: Is the coming monday a good launch date? - maxklein

I was planning to launch a preview of my app last monday. But attention of everyone was a bit focused on the DEMO and TC50 startups, so I decided to shift the launch to a somewhat later date. It's just a tiny launch, a mini preview of the site, that's all.<p>But I question, are mondays good launch days? Are there better days? When does one reach the widest audience?
======
khangtoh
Launch on HN over the weekend,get some feedback, make all the changes you
want. Then announce it to the world on Tuesday.

------
Hates_
I don't think it matters when you launch. If it's a mini-preview you might not
want a big fanfare, but rather a small launch so that you can get users on
board, get feedback and continually improve until you reach a stage where
you're ready to really pump up the PR machine.

------
noodle
launch over the weekend, you'll probably get more blog buzz since people don't
tend to launch over the weekend.

~~~
furiouslol
Actually no. Most blogs hibernate on weekends. Best to do it on weekdays.

~~~
noodle
if the only reasoning as to why is because the blogs are hibernating, point me
to a large-ish blog that doesn't post on the weekend. many of them post less,
but many of them post less because there's less to say.

